# Heart Shot



## Jayin J (Mar 29, 2017)

Finally getting the range set up around the house.......and yes, Carmen got a heart shot on her first round......Notice I didn't say where my arrow hit...........lol..........Big Jim Buffalo 31# Tulip Wood


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2017)

That's cool ! good times with the family!


----------



## Dennis (Mar 29, 2017)

Good shot


----------



## GermanDogs (Mar 29, 2017)

Fine Shooting


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 29, 2017)

Good shooting. I would need 10 bales behind the deer.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Mar 30, 2017)

Great shot!


----------



## Barebowyer (Mar 31, 2017)

Well done and great times!!!


----------

